# b13 head lights



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

does any one know or have any info on how to install the 95 bmw head lights on a 94 b13 cause the inside on mine broke and need to fix but really want those bmw's and wich ones are cheaper? thanks :thumbup:

maybe these?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what do you mean? like just how to put them in? and are they really bmw? or bmw style for the b13.

get those and put some HID projectors in there! that would look real cool.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i think he means the E36 headlights. But they look tight and are a pretty good fit without too much modification.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so you guys can accully fit 3 series lights on your b13's!? thats really cool, you can find good quality lights for the bimmer as opposed to a sentra.

i would take that small bulb out of the high beam light. then you could see both halos really well. im assuming they come on with the parking lights.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

those lights are really nice i would def put that on my car if i knew how. hope someone will write something on here about how to install the lights and what we would have to do to our car :thumbup: ive seen it on many b13 but just dont know how


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

those are actually e36 angel eyes off ebay and yea i need and want to put theese in and want to know if its worth the effort, time, and money to put on instead of the stock ones those are about 160 a pair with corners i dunno


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

heres a b13 with thos http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/306044


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeh its possible and has been done many times to b13's. i was thinking of doing it myself awhile back but dint think it'd be that great with my car. But search: BMW on www.sr20forum.com and look for JawBreakingSE-R / Figgy /SmoothDaddyFig. there is other members too they sed you have to have custom made mounting brackets and all that stuff. seem a lil too complicated for me . . .
here's Figgy's installation he had to zip tie the grille to the lights. he mention sumthing about the lights cross eachother but just check it out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

cheaper would be getting the tsuru headlights from greg v cuz it fit better without any heavy modifications and cutting.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

but alot of the people dont like the grille or having just that option. Its a hit or miss thing for me, i like the lights, hate the grill.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tusuru on ebay $79


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

that's what i'm talking about , yeah i dont like that grille either but i still need some ideas oh and check out my b13 c if u like it thanks it will be posted today finaly :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love the way the grill flows with the headlights. i think its awsome. and the 05 tusuru is way cooler.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, i would consider the 05 Tsuru lights for sure, B13's up here can have the "tooth"!!!! I just dont know when theyll be available for purchase.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> tusuru on ebay $79


isnt the picture of the white car a member here? isnt his name Gizmo or something?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its SE-NISMO, and his car is so dope........im not sure if he gave permission to use that pic though.........


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> isnt the picture of the white car a member here? isnt his name Gizmo or something?


:jawdrop: i thought it looked familiar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

he said greg gave him permission.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> he said greg gave him permission.


ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i found these ones i think they look better more of a stealthy look but i still need to know how to put them on or some tips something




















holla back lol


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just curious what you guys think of my setup. Tsuru conversion with grill. Do you guys really think it looks bad, Ive never got any opinion on it from anyone else.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

not bad at all i like it it's just that i want mine to be diferent nice color by the way :thumbup: ]


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

your car looks clean! love the color. and everything else about it.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

you guys this post was for the bmw headlights so forget those tsuru everyone has them. there played out, so stick 2 the post thanks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismoboy93 said:


> you guys this post was for the bmw headlights so forget those tsuru everyone has them. there played out, so stick 2 the post thanks


why did people start posting pics of their cars?

any who, i think if you could get them to work they would look cool, but the problem you run into when putting something that "looks" like the EOM style is fit and finish, will there be gaps, will it rattle, will it fit in to tight and cause bulges? thats why the halos for the b14 turn me off, because the fit is not perfect. ill give you many wont notice if there is a gap........but you will, are you happy with mediocre work?


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

plz i still need info bout to go crazy here


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i did alot of reaserch about this "swap" because im getting a b13 soon. and what i found out was, these lights fit with a bit of modding BUT since the bmw's front has a differant andle they beams will cross each other!!! :waving: and the light will suck. but, these housings would work great for an HId projector retro fit and then you can aim the HId projectors perfectly. but to use them as is is a step backward in lighting. (kinda like the angle eyes for b14......)


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

ohh great thanks for the info ok knowing that what about an h.i.d kit on the stock plastick housing? cause i've seen them for 200 or 300


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have no idea how they would be with the composite lens on the b13. but im sure it would glare like an SOB.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they look cool, but the grill looks dumb along with the bimmer badge. also, does anyone else notice hwo it seems like the bimmer lights are making the turn signals push out? or is that just me?


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

OH DAMM I JUST SHIT MY PANTS THE GRILL LOOKS WEIRD BUT THE LIGHTS, GEES


----------

